# Laptop under 30k-35k



## rokey_4u (Apr 5, 2011)

Any best laptop under 30-35k 
Hi Graphics Supported 
AMD Processor (Latest high speed)
4Gb or More then ram 
wide Screen


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 5, 2011)

I reccomend you an Intel config. Why? Sandy Bridge beats them hands down.....


It would be great if you could stretch your budget to 38k

At that price you get an Lenovo Z570 which is great.

You get an awesome NVIDIA GT540m which will be enough for ligh gaming and alll other multimedia purpose.



Also, fill this=

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...ionnaire-laptop-netbook-purchase-queries.html


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ Are you sure that the Z570 comes with GT-540M ? I couldn't confirm the GPU model anywhere but I think it is GT-525M.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 5, 2011)

^^Its GT 520M. I went to the lenovo store today and confirmed it.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ So the GPU is even poorer than what I expected.


----------

